

The Laws of Reflection - enneff
http://blog.golang.org/2011/09/laws-of-reflection.html

======
supersillyus
So, could you write a (restricted) interpreter that converts a string to a
series of reflect method calls? That'd be pretty cool. I don't see a mechanism
for calling basic operators or converting, so it looks like it might be
_really_ restricted..

